# Game Thread: Wednesday Nov. 3rd vs. Hornets



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

<center>























*Indiana Pacers (1-0) - New Orleans Hornets (1-0)*

*Time*: 7:00 Eastern
*Venue*: Conseco Fieldhouse
*TV*: FSI
*Radio*: WIBC 1070










*Probable Starting Lineup*

    
*Jamaal Tinsley | Stephen Jackson | Danny Granger | Al Harrington | Jermaine O'Neal*

*Key Reserves*

  
*Jeff Foster | Marquis Daniels | Sarunas Jasikevicius*

*Injuries*

 - Broken Finger

*2006-07 TEAM LEADERS*

*Points* - Jermaine O'Neal/Sarunas Jasikevicius 20 
*Rebounds* - Jeff Foster 11 
*Assists *- Sarunas Jasikevicius/Stephen Jackson 5 
*Steals *- Jeff Foster/Stephen Jackson 4 
*Blocks* - Danny Granger 2
*FG% * - David Harrison 100
*FT%* - Sarunas Jasikevicius 80.0
*3PT%* - Stephen Jackson 100.0










*Probable Starting Lineup*

    
*Chris Paul | Peja Stojakovic | Desmond Mason | David West | Tyson Chandler*

*Key Reserves*

  
*Bobby Jackson | Rasual Butler | Cedric Simmons*

*Injuries*

 

*2006-07 TEAM LEADERS*

*Points* - Chris Paul 20 
*Rebounds* - Tyson Chandler 9
*Assists *- Chris Paul 10 
*Steals *- Chris Paul 3 
*Blocks* - David West/Cedric Simmons 2 
*FG% * - Linton Johnson III 100
*FT%* - Bobby Jackson/Jannero Pargo 100
*3PT%* - Peja Stojakovic 25



*Indiana Pacers**
Home: 0-0
Road: 1-0
Overall: 1-0 (1st in Central, 1st in Eastern, 2nd in NBA)

N'Awlins Hornets
Home: 0-0
Road: 1-0
Overall: 1-0 (1st in Southwest, 2nd in West, 2nd in NBA)*








</center>








*- 20 points/5 assists in last game*








*- 20 points/7 rebounds/10 assists/3 steals in last game*

<center>*Pacers Fan's Key Matchup*:

Chris Paul vs. Jamaal Tinsley

Games vs. Hornets this year:

None

Average Score:

Bobcats- 0
Pacers- 0

Prediction:

Pacers 94
Hornets 91


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers 100
Hornets 92


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

peja returns to conseco :curse: 

100 pacers
85 hornets


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers 101
Hornets 100


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Pacers - 102
Hornets - 95

Yet another Charlotte team.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> Pacers 101
> Hornets 100



Only by 1 point??...I think we can do much better than that....

*Indy 96 N.O. 86*......I won't work tonight so I can finally see the game....:wink:...wait I forgot I didn't order League Pass yet..... :curse:.....I'll get it before gametime though.... :cheers:......





*GO PACERS!!!!!*


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

100-103 hornets


----------



## #16is#1 (Mar 7, 2006)

pacers: 106
stingers: 89


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers - 93
Hornets - 88


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Hornets 97 Pacers 83


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Another slow start for us.

14-9 Hornets lead.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Sarunas is looking pretty good out there. Armstrong, also. This is completely opposite of the preseason.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Okay Saras, stop "Jack"-ing 3's now.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

I'm so frustrated, they arn't playing defense, they arn't boxing out, they are taking bad shots, carelss passes, JO hasn't gotten the ball enough. This is stupid, its like we don't even try in the first half anymore.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Fred Jones said:


> I'm so frustrated, they arn't playing defense, they arn't boxing out, they are taking bad shots, carelss passes, JO hasn't gotten the ball enough. This is stupid, its like we don't even try in the first half anymore.


And we've had many plays where Peja has posted on Sarunas or Tinsley, and if that's not bad enough, neither of them had any help. Pathetic.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> And we've had many plays where Peja has posted on Sarunas or Tinsley, and if that's not bad enough, neither of them had any help. Pathetic.


Their offense isn't even there. They look like they are playing a pickup game.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Hornets have what? 20 offensive rebounds in the first half.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

13 offensive rebounds. Haha, wow. I take back everything I said. This is not a playoff team.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Fred Jones said:


> Hornets have what? 20 offensive rebounds in the first half.


13, still way too much


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Fred Jones said:


> 13 offensive rebounds. Haha, wow. I take back everything I said. This is not a playoff team.


We really need to get Josh Powell and/or Maceo Baston in there for rebounds.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Oh **** Chandler just jumped over and dunked on Jackson.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Jackson screws up sooooo much. :-(


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

armstrong is killin his old team! damn caffeine freak.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Hah Darrell Armstrong is awesome. Horrible shooting form, wily veteran moves, and a ****load of energy. He could definitely play again next year.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Recap: 
1st half = Pacer's suck, but refs are good.
2nd half = Pacer's are good, but refs suck.

The Pacer's are playing like that playoff team again. But the refs are making it very hard. Its nice to see us get something going after that frustrating first half.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Can someone buy one of Armstrong's flops? After a while, one has to be called. Armstrong with a nice pass to Daniels (I think) for a layup.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

What the ****? David West just knocked Granger over legitimately with an elbow, and no call.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

These are some of the worst refs I've ever seen. The first half they were great. Most bad refs do horrible calls time to time. These are making a hobby out of it. They could bring out bats, smack the Pacers with them, and the refs wouldn't care.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Don't blow it.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Did.....Darrell....Armstrong....just try a skyhook? Tyson Chandler knocks over two Pacers, no foul.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Did.....Darrell....Armstrong....just try a skyhook? Tyson Chandler knocks over two Pacers, no foul.


Of course, Chandler is allowed to do whatever he wants, its not like the refs watch him at all.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

The refs are wrapping this game in a package for the Hornets.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

We need Jermaine to keep hitting, and also rebound, to win this game.


----------



## Hail Yinka (Jul 3, 2006)

> The Pacer's are playing like that playoff team again. But the refs are making it very hard.





> David Stern: "Indiana in the finals... I can't allow this."


that pretty much explains everything

like i said, pacers will never win a championship.......they have to beat the refs and the other team

this is exactly why ive stopped watchin NBA basketball altogether


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

I hope the Hornets don't feel like they earned the 'W' they will probably get. Chandler shoulda fouled out right after the second half had the refs watched him at all.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Rasual Butler nails a 3 to extend the lead to 10. Game. Over. ****.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Granger for 3! Paul answer swith a super teardrop. ****.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaine bricks a dunk, then Granger gets him the ball and O'Neal makes one. Paul with another one-handed shot in the lane.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Granger nails another 3. 6 point game with 31 seconds left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Granger airballs a 3. The play was awesom the first time until Granger was knocked over. Then, he just had to take a ****ty shot.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- 100-91 Hornets Win

Jermaniac Fan- 12
Diable- 11
Everyone else DQ'd for guessing Indy would win

Winner- Diable


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Refs gave the Hornets the game, plain and simple. Thats how it is. Hornets didn't earn crap.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Harrington 4 point and 1-9 FG, not good.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Fred Jones said:


> Refs gave the Hornets the game, plain and simple. Thats how it is. Hornets didn't earn crap.


thats a pretty bitter way to put it... its not like the hornets went out and played 48 minutes of ball or anything. Ref's make mistakes, it happens. If you really wanna point the finger at a reasonable cause of your loss, maybe you should check out sarunas jackin up unnecessary 3's, or harringtons 1-9 performance.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Tooeasy said:


> thats a pretty bitter way to put it... its not like the hornets went out and played 48 minutes of ball or anything. Ref's make mistakes, it happens. If you really wanna point the finger at a reasonable cause of your loss, maybe you should check out sarunas jackin up unnecessary 3's, or harringtons 1-9 performance.


Refs make mistakes yes, but when they make a mistake close to every drive the Hornets had? Come on, Chandler could pull at bat out of his pants, beat JO to death, and the refs would look the othe way. He was throwing elbows like crazy, only reason he had as many offensive boards as he did.

But if the refs gave my team a easy win, I'd probably look the other way too. Sadly the refs hate the Pacers, and that will never happen. Unlike some teams the Pacers earn every win they get.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tooeasy said:


> thats a pretty bitter way to put it... its not like the hornets went out and played 48 minutes of ball or anything. Ref's make mistakes, it happens. If you really wanna point the finger at a reasonable cause of your loss, maybe you should check out sarunas jackin up unnecessary 3's, or harringtons 1-9 performance.


Or Jackson's chucking, our complete lack of rebounding, David West's jumpers, or Chris Paul's amazing-ness.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

thoughts: Harrington, Sarunas went ice cold, hitting nothing. jackson its not a requirement to take 10 three point shots every game. Jermaine what is a rebound? actually, i should ask the whole pacers team, because we only grabbed 34 rebounds all game. NOK prolly grabbed that many just counting offensive rebounds. of course its only 1 game, but if starting Granger-Harrington-JO means we're gonna get outrebounded most games, i'd rather start foster then. and play more of baston and powell. harrington has shot combined 4-19 in two games. thats even worse than Stephen Jackson (9-28) hope they both shake it off. 

there been alot of "lets blame of refs" going around here, also during last seasons playoff series vs nets and personally i find it lame. while there has been several dubvious calls against us, that is NOT the reason we lost. blame it on too many stupid 3PT attempts = waste of possesions, lack of rebound, lack of fast break. also give credit to NOK outhustling us.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Auggie said:


> I'd rather start foster then. and play more of baston and powell.



That's exactly my thought....I'm still trying to figure out why our best robounder was sitting on the bench....


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacersthebest said:


> Harrington 4 point and 1-9 FG, not good.


Yeah, I've been pretty disappointed in him. While he had a great pre-season according to Pacers Fan, I haven't been too impressed with his first two games.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

results of guess the score?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaniac Fan said:


> results of guess the score?


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=4142701&postcount=41


----------

